# C.O.B.W.E.B. Class [August Dates]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

C.O.B.W.E.B. BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL

Merrimack College, North Andover, MA
August 16, 17, 18, 2004
C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Merrimack College Police Department are now taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School, to be held August 16, 17, 18, 2004 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. The cost of the program is $229.00 per officer with paymaent due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708.

Mt. Wachusett Community College - Gardner, MA
August 11, 12, 13, 2004 
C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Mt. Wachusett Community College Police Department are now taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School, to be held August 11, 12, 13, 2004 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. The cost of the program is $229.00 per officer with paymaent due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B Inc at (781) 395-8708.

Bridgewater State College , Bridgewater, MA
August 11, 12, 13, 2004 
C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Bridgewater State College Police Department are now taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School, to be held August 11, 12, 13, 2004 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. The cost of the program is $229.00 per officer with paymaent due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708.

C.O.B.W.E.B.
(Cops On Bikes With Education for Bicyclist)
31 Drury Lane
Wakefield, MA 01880
(781) 395-8708
[email protected]


----------

